# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  doubts in db2

## kusumkumar

CREATE PROCEDURE P1(IN VAR1 INTEGER, OUT VAR2 VARCHAR(10))... 

From the command line processor (CLP), which is the correct way to invoke this procedure?


  A. RUN P1 (10, ?)

  B. CALL P1 (10, ?)

  C. SELECT P1 (10, ?)

  D. EXECUTE P1 (10, ?)

----------


## Shyny

Call P1 (10, ?)

----------


## chaisynyam

Call P1 (10, ?)

----------


## former_covansia

Call <schema>.P1 (10, ?), unless it's the creator who's calling the procedure

----------

